# Depression



## AndyS (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

The last month or so have been really weird.  I think I have gone in to complete denial about being diabetic.  Frequently missing medication, insulin and tablets.

My interest in just about everything is zero and I can't seem to snap out of it.  I have seen my Doctor who has prescribed happy pills, the only thing they suceeded in doing was giving me a really sore throat and inflamed tonsils every time I take one.

Sorry for sounding a miserable toad, I don't know if it's related to diabetes or if anyone else ever felt like this.

Take care

Andy


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Andy. Sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad. There is a known link between diabetes & depression I'm afraid, so it's good to keep an eye on how you are feeling. 2 things come to mind, firstly how are your blood glucose levels? When mine are high for any length of time I feel pretty foul. The other thing is that there is quite a range of antidepressants abailable these days, so it's definitely worth a revisit to the gp to see if they can prescribe something without those side effdcts & help on these 2 points. Whatever they give you will probably take a few weeks to kick in, but hang on in there... The final thing is have you ever had counselling about your diabetes? Maybe now the dust has settled post diagnosis the long term aspect is kicking in & it would be helpful to talk through your feelings? 

Definitely get back to your gp though, you don't have to live like this. Here's a big hug (((((hug!))))) from someone who was been feeling that bad in the past - you can & will feel better, just take a day at a time. All the best,
Twitchy. X


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Andy, very sorry to hear this my friend. I know that feeling of paralysis that comes with depression - you know it's happening to you and you know you have to pull yourself out of it but can't see how  As Twitchy suggested, I'd go back to the doc and see what other ADs are available - hopefully you will find something that will give you the helping hand you need. 

In my case, I have suffered periods of depression regularly since I was in my late teens, so whilst the diabetes diagnosis hasn't helped I know that I would probably still get those episodes anyway. Diabetes does, of course, really put the boot in bacause when you can't take care of it properly those stupid high or fluctuating levels really mess with your moods 

Big hugs to you {{{{AndyS}}}} Take care, I hope things are feeling much brighter for you soon


----------



## margie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Andy - sorry that you are feeling so down. I agree that another trip to the GP to talk things through - there is more than one anti-depressant so something else might help.

The other thing I have noticed is that you take Metformin which in some people can lead to low levels of B12.

Have a look here and see if the symptoms sound like you - if so ask your Dr for a blood test.

http://www.b12-deficiency-symptoms.net/


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Andy. Sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad. There is a known link between diabetes & depression I'm afraid, so it's good to keep an eye on how you are feeling. 2 things come to mind, firstly how are your blood glucose levels? When mine are high for any length of time I feel pretty foul. The other thing is that there is quite a range of antidepressants abailable these days, so it's definitely worth a revisit to the gp to see if they can prescribe something without those side effdcts & help on these 2 points. Whatever they give you will probably take a few weeks to kick in, but hang on in there... The final thing is have you ever had counselling about your diabetes? Maybe now the dust has settled post diagnosis the long term aspect is kicking in & it would be helpful to talk through your feelings?
> 
> Definitely get back to your gp though, you don't have to live like this. Here's a big hug (((((hug!))))) from someone who was been feeling that bad in the past - you can & will feel better, just take a day at a time. All the best,
> Twitchy. X



Hi Twitchy

Many thanks for your reply.  It's much appreciated.

My levels have been bouncing all over the place the last few months.  Varying between 18mmol/l and 3mmol/l.  I seem to get every cough, cold, infection going so I don't think that's helping very much.

I'm not helping myself being honest.  Missing insulin, smoking like a chimney too.  I know the long term damage is horrific but keep doing it.

I keep blaming my job, I work all over the UK often staying in hotels for 2-3 nights then driving between 200-500 miles home.  Ideally I should find another job with normal 9-5 hours with no stress.  Sadly it's easier said than done in todays climate.

I'm not sure if I'm on a 'poor me' mission for sympathy or if I really have had enough.  I haven't seen my diabetic nurse for a couple of months.  I cancelled the last appointment because despite going back once a week I felt like I was getting no where.

Sorry for going on and on,  I feel a bit better just telling someone.

Thanks again.

Andy x


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Andy, very sorry to hear this my friend. I know that feeling of paralysis that comes with depression - you know it's happening to you and you know you have to pull yourself out of it but can't see how  As Twitchy suggested, I'd go back to the doc and see what other ADs are available - hopefully you will find something that will give you the helping hand you need.
> 
> In my case, I have suffered periods of depression regularly since I was in my late teens, so whilst the diabetes diagnosis hasn't helped I know that I would probably still get those episodes anyway. Diabetes does, of course, really put the boot in bacause when you can't take care of it properly those stupid high or fluctuating levels really mess with your moods
> 
> Big hugs to you {{{{AndyS}}}} Take care, I hope things are feeling much brighter for you soon



Hi Alan

Thank you so much for your reply.  You have exactly described how I feel, a feeling of paralysis, feeling like there is no light at the end of the tunnel.

Over the years I have been on various antidepressents, about 12 years ago I was on prozac, nitrazipine until I 'snapped' out of it and stopped taking them.

I will go back and see my Doctor as soon as I can.  As I was saying to twitchy speaking to the friends I have made on here helps, just telling someone.

As soon as I see the Doctor I will let you know what he said - he's a diabetic specialist based at my local surgery so he's the ideal one to see.

Take care

Andy


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

margie said:


> Hi Andy - sorry that you are feeling so down. I agree that another trip to the GP to talk things through - there is more than one anti-depressant so something else might help.
> 
> The other thing I have noticed is that you take Metformin which in some people can lead to low levels of B12.
> 
> ...



Hi Margie

Many thanks for your reply.  My B12 levels were low about 6 years ago and I started on the B12 injection every 3 months.  You are right, before it was picked up I was really ill and severely depressed.

I'm going to call the surgery in the morning and try and see my Doctor.

I will let you all know how I get on.

Take care

Andy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Andy,
sorry to hear you are so down at the moment, I hope things improve soon.

I notice you are on Met as well as Lantus for your diabetes.
Have you had your vit B 12 checked? Met does cause problem with lack of iron which in turn would cause depression.

Also a lot of people say that Lantus causes depression in them. So this might be well worth looking into as well as you are using one heck of a lot of the stuff.

Edited to add hadn't fully read Margie's reply so agree 100% with her.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Andy,
> sorry to hear you are so down at the moment, I hope things improve soon.
> 
> I notice you are on Met as well as Lantus for your diabetes.
> ...



Hi Sue

Many thanks for your reply.  I'm on B12 injections every 3 months.  B12 deficiency was picked up a few years ago.  I had the last injection about 6 weeks ago.  I keep telling my Doctor \ Nurse that it doesnt seem to last the 12 weeks.  All they ever reply is its unusual to need it more than every 12 months.

I'm on 112u of lantus every 24 hours now and 40u of humalog prior to every meal.  My weight seems to be increasing week by week.

I am going to try and see my Doctor tomorrow and see what he suggests, hopefully change the mirtazipine.  Prior to that he gave me citalopram which had a really nasty side effect (coughing up blood)

I will let you know how I get on.

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## am64 (Jun 17, 2012)

You are not alone hunny Diabetes and depression do seem to have a connection ...i'm on sertraline after not tolerating prozac ...it seems to do me nicely ..go back to GP x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2012)

Firstly, thanks for sharing that with us.  It takes some bottle sometimes.

i concur with one what's been said.

Curiously I had mega stress at work which led to probs with my diabetes (or did I have that and the work crap led from there?) and it all got so bad eventually I just completely collapsed physically and mentally.  Just DO NOT go there.  {{{Hugs}}}

Instead of thinking you are in a morass, with no way out, have a little think and decide on ONE thing to tackle.  At the mo - No 1 is see your GP, because Anti D's are a bit like boyfriends when your ultimate aim is to find a life partner.  You usually have to kiss QUITE a lot of frogs before you find your Prince(ss) !  Once you do make yourself tackle just ONE thing, then as long as that is successful that enables you to pick the next thing and so forth, but not everything is instant .....

Although I did eventually get counselling - CBT based, it helped change my mindset somehow! - the two things that helped me the most were firstly talking on a Diabetes forum (cos my No 1 priority was my out of control diabetes, if I couldn't get that sorted I knew I couldn't succeed in anything) not this forum cos it had only just been born at the time - and getting referred back to the hospital (I'd dropped out bigtime) and seeing a really good DSN.  She ain't diabetic - but her husband is so she knows all about MOODS  LOL as well as the practicalities.

I've no idea what your DSNs are like locally, but it may be worth an ask? - we have both hospital clinic ones to whom I have access as a t2, but round here there are also community based ones who your GP can refer you to.  Actually that was my first step, then she got me back to the hospital from there.  But I was very pleased with what Louise did all round.  She was good medically/practically, yes -  but some of it was really daft things like rummaging in her cupboard for some freebies - pen cases,  a small meter for small handbags - to send me away with - but it all helped to just make me feel  somebody 'expert' CARES about me! 

It might be worth an ask of your GP, who's available that might help you?  If your GP is any good and honest with himself, he knows a surgery nurse doesn't have the training  or experience of a proper card carrying DSN.

Anything that makes you feel 'encouraged' helps.

Good luck!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jun 17, 2012)

The longest journey starts with one small step, you can't take the second step until the first is taken, and trying to take more than one step at a time usually means you end up falling over.
The present is the only time you can influence the future. Focus on what you CAN do rather than what you CAN'T.
Depression is a terrible place to be, make it a journey not a destination.
If you are struggling to move on, get help. GP first, get referred if necessary.
Is there a local support group? (Look in your local free paper).

Depression requires YOU to take the first step, there is plenty of help available to assist you with the second.
Good luck!
Kelly.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

am64 said:


> You are not alone hunny Diabetes and depression do seem to have a connection ...i'm on sertraline after not tolerating prozac ...it seems to do me nicely ..go back to GP x




Hi AM64

Thank you for your reply, I'm going to try and get an appointment first thing in the morning  fingers crossed.

Take care

Andyx


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Firstly, thanks for sharing that with us.  It takes some bottle sometimes.
> 
> i concur with one what's been said.
> 
> ...



Hi Trophywench

Sorry about the delay, and many thanks for your reply.

I definately need to do something and fast.  Your advice makes sense and definately worth trying.  As they say Rome wasn't built in a day.

I will see what the Doctor says first thing tomorrow and let you all know if okay.

Take care

Andy


----------



## AndyS (Jun 17, 2012)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> The longest journey starts with one small step, you can't take the second step until the first is taken, and trying to take more than one step at a time usually means you end up falling over.
> The present is the only time you can influence the future. Focus on what you CAN do rather than what you CAN'T.
> Depression is a terrible place to be, make it a journey not a destination.
> If you are struggling to move on, get help. GP first, get referred if necessary.
> ...



Hi Kelly

Sorry about the delay in replying, I went for a long walk this afternoon to try and focus on what I need to do the next few days \ week.

I'm hoping my Doctor either refers me to a specialist and or changes some of the medication I am on.  At the minute 4 injections of insulin and 16 tablets a day (diabetes, high blood pressure, cholesterol) etc.

I will let you all know how I get on.

Take care

Andy xx


----------



## am64 (Jun 18, 2012)

just wanted to say good luck with your appointment today x


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Andy - sorry you are not feeling so good and hope the GP is able to help - its very good that you are recognising how you are feeling and trying to get things sorted and find support by seeing your GP and coming on here.

The walk sounds good too - always a good way to clear the head and do some straight thinking.

Wishing you some good answers/support today.


----------



## rossie (Jun 18, 2012)

*you are not alone.*



AndyS said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The last month or so have been really weird.  I think I have gone in to complete denial about being diabetic.  Frequently missing medication, insulin and tablets.
> 
> ...



you are not alone...have been feeling like that since xmas when i had to give up work due to depression and other complications...after working for 43 years it was devaststing...BUT....i take each day as it comes now and try to do just one thing new...even if its just hoovering or ironing or just to even say hello to a neighbour...ITS TINY STEPS...and each night i feel a tiny bit better for having done that....PM me if you need a friend on  to talk to....


----------



## AndyS (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I phoned my Doctors for an appointment this morning.  I see the Doctor this coming Friday.

I will let you know how I get on

Andy x


----------



## am64 (Jun 18, 2012)

well done andy ..roll on friday and remember we are all here if you have any questions or just need a vent ..or a chat


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done on taking that step Andy, I hope it's the start of better times for you


----------



## AndyS (Jun 23, 2012)

hi Everyone

I saw the Doctor yesterday.  He changed the mirtazipine thank God.  I have to come off it slowly though, apparently it's not good just to stop it like I did.

Thanks again for all your support, encouragement and best wishes.  

I will let you know how things go.

Take care

Andy xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds positive  Hope things are already feeling better for you.


----------



## NatB (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Andy, so sorry you haven't been feeling very good lately. So pleased the doctors are helping you. Let's hope now your tablets have been changed you feel abit better soon. 
Know how you feel when your levels are running high as I feel just the same. 
I find gentle exercise does the world of good. 
Take care
Natb


----------

